# spark plug reading help - 16vT + E85 (pic intensive)



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

Anyone with knowledge mind give some input of this plug with ~2000 miles and E85.








































































































Thanks for looking,
Rey


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: spark plug reading help - 16vT + E85 (elRey)*

thought I replied to this, must not of saved it 
looks normal, definetly not too rich
http://www.spark-plugs.co.uk/p...s.htm

I think we are all a little jumpy with the E85 thing, too quick to suspect the fuel as the cause of any issue we come across








my 9 heat range plugs looked about the same


_Modified by weeblebiker at 4:26 AM 8-16-2009_


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: spark plug reading help - 16vT + E85 (weeblebiker)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: spark plug reading help - 16vT + E85 (elRey)*

the gap looks right


----------

